

13 Year Olds May Be Using Facebook Less, But They Aren’t Going Anywhere - rvcamo
https://medium.com/the-facebook/d07c21617b5a

======
normloman
When I was a kid, I hated nothing more than having to listen to some blowhard
adult tell me "You'll agree with me when you're my age." So arrogant. And as
an adult, looking back on all the times this was said to me, I realize so many
of their predictions were wrong.

Where does this guy get off telling teens "you're going to grow up and use
facebook, and you're going to like it".

It wasn't that long ago when myspace seemed unstoppable. Facebook could die
off just as easily. We can't know for sure.

